# Tortoise shell



## Jordan67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Can my Russian tortoise feel me when I touch his shell? Even softly


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 21, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, yes they can. Some tortoises really enjoy being petted on the shell.


----------



## Jordan67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply  the reason I've put it in the debatable is because I'm not too sure because when I touch is leg he will be quite shocked and pull his head in but when I touch his shell there's no reaction


----------



## ottosmom18 (Mar 21, 2013)

My otto looooves to be petted on the head he will even fall asleep as I pet him!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 21, 2013)

I read here once that it is like touching our fingernails, that kind of can feel it. Did that make sense? LOL.


----------



## Jordan67 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes maybe, we will never truly know as we are not a tortoise


----------



## tortoise_man1 (Apr 9, 2013)

yes they can feel when you touch their shells. Bella my rt enjoys when I run my hand over her shell.


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Apr 9, 2013)

I just had my cowroker "pet" my thumbnail....it feels more like a friction kind of feeling than a petting feeling...I would encourage you all to have someone pet your thumb nail...if you do it yourself it feels different.


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Apr 10, 2013)

Eloise said:


> I just had my cowroker "pet" my thumbnail....it feels more like a friction kind of feeling than a petting feeling...I would encourage you all to have someone pet your thumb nail...if you do it yourself it feels different.



LOL! That is the weirdest thing I have ever read on here. IM GOING TO DO IT!  haha


----------

